# S3 Savage: DRI, Dual-Head und Treiberfragen

## elsni

Ich bin verwirrt. Daran dass ich DRI nicht zum laufen kriege habe ich mich ja schon gewöhnt (naja, nicht wirklich  :Wink:  ). 

Jetzt möchte ich gerne einen externen Monitor an mein thinkpad t23 (SuperSavage/IXC) anschließen.

Ich habe gelesen, dass dual head vom savage-Treiber nicht unterstützt wird, stimmt das?

Welcher ist gemeint, der Kernel-Treiber, der von x11-dri oder der aus dem freedesktop.org snapshot?

Worin unterscheiden sich die Treiber? Warum gibt es überhaupt mehrere? Was funktioniert mit dem Kernel-Treiber und was mit dem x11-dri-Treiber?

Es wäre schön wenn _ein_ dri- und dual-head-fähiger Treiber direkt im xorg-ebuild verfügbar wäre, sodass keine verrenkungen nötig sind.  Gibt es so einen Treiber überhaupt? Der jetzige zustand mit drei verschiedenen Treibern, die alle irgendwie nicht das tun was ich möchte ist ziemlich chaotisch.

----------

## monophase

hi,

dri funktioniert mit dem savage seit xorg-x11-6.8.2 nicht mehr.

ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die treiber zu alt wären.

erst seit xorg-x11-6.9.0 bzw 7.0 geht dri mit dem savage wieder (ich benutze das savage modul ausm kernel). beim kompilieren von X muss das use flag insecure-driver gesetzt werden, sonst gehts nicht.

zum punkt dual head.... scheint offenbar nich möglich zu sein, habs bisher auch nich hinbekommen

entweder lcd oder externer monitor

----------

## elsni

 *monophase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> erst seit xorg-x11-6.9.0 bzw 7.0 geht dri mit dem savage wieder (ich benutze das savage modul ausm kernel). beim kompilieren von X muss das use flag insecure-driver gesetzt werden, sonst gehts nicht.
> 
> 

 

Ah, so ist das also! Dann hätte xorg-x11 vor 6.9.0 eigentlich nie den ~x86 status verlassen dürfen  :Wink: 

Also kann ich xorg-x11-6.9.0 emergen, und brauche x11-dri nicht? Und dann drm im Kernel einschalten (habe 2.6.15), und Treiber als modul? Wie kann ich zwischen dem xorg und dem Kernel-treiber unterscheiden, habe die unterschiedliche Treibernamen in der xorg.conf?

 *monophase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zum punkt dual head.... scheint offenbar nich möglich zu sein, habs bisher auch nich hinbekommen
> 
> entweder lcd oder externer monitor

 

Schade, schade.  Keine chance also?

Aber immerhin etwas, danke für die Info!

----------

## monophase

xorg-x11-6.9 ist hard masked.

du musst dazu in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask die Zeile "=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9*" auskommentieren.

dann kannst du es emergen. use flag insecure-drivers nicht vergessen, sonst geht kein dri.

im kernel (ich hab 2.6.15-gentoo-r5) drm aktivieren und unterstützung für savage als modul bauen. wenn savage fest einkompiliert war, ging bei mir auch kein dri.

das sollte es gewesen sein.

----------

## monophase

muss mich nochmal verbessern, natürlich ist dual head möglich. das ist doch im ibm_acpi modul enthalten.

mir ist es nur nicht eingefallen, da ich es eigentlich nie benutze.

wenn du das modul geladen hast (im kernel unter power managment -> acpi -> thinkpad extras), kannst du dich mit fn+f7 durch klicken.

1. lcd

2. ext device

3. lcd + ext. device

hat bei mir anfangs ohne probleme funktioniert, später musste ich mir dafür 2 kleine acpi-event scripte schreiben

```
event=ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00001007

action=/etc/acpi/video_switch.sh
```

```
#!/bin/sh

echo video_switch > /proc/acpi/ibm/video
```

ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen

----------

## elsni

 *monophase wrote:*   

> muss mich nochmal verbessern, natürlich ist dual head möglich. das ist doch im ibm_acpi modul enthalten.
> 
> mir ist es nur nicht eingefallen, da ich es eigentlich nie benutze.
> 
> [...]

 

Super, danke für die Info! Muß ich ausprobieren!

Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich überhaupt acpi aktiviert habe, da mein Akku eh hinüber ist und ich das Notebook immer an der Steckdose betreibe.

Muß ich noch irgendwas in der xorg.conf beachten, damit der Desktop über beide Bildschirme geht? Kann ich eigentlich auf jeden Monitor eine virtuelle Arbeitsfläche von KDE legen?

----------

## monophase

kein acpi? na sowas   :Wink: 

ich brauch acpi für das ansprechen der fn tastenbelegungen und shutdown über power taste und für die suspend states

in der xorg.conf musst du natürlich dein externes gerät noch bekannt machen, um die richtige auflösung, bildwiederholfrequenz und farbtiefe zu bekommen.

hier mal ein auszug aus meiner...

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LG-TFT"

    HorizSync   30-83

    VertRefresh 56-75

    Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD"

    VendorName  "IBM Thinkpad"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 90.0

    VertRefresh 59.0 - 70.0

    Option      "DPMS"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "MyScreen"

    Device      "Device1"

    Monitor     "LG-TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "Device1"

    Monitor     "LCD"

    DefaultDepth 16

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        Modes           "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

du kannst den desktop auf beide bildschirme ausgeben, aber ob man auch virtuelle anlegen kann, bzw. ob das unterstützt wird, hab ich mich nie drum gekümmert.

----------

## elsni

 *monophase wrote:*   

> kein acpi? na sowas  
> 
> ich brauch acpi für das ansprechen der fn tastenbelegungen und shutdown über power taste und für die suspend states
> 
> in der xorg.conf musst du natürlich dein externes gerät noch bekannt machen, um die richtige auflösung, bildwiederholfrequenz und farbtiefe zu bekommen.
> ...

 

Na, dann habe ich wohl doch acpi aktiviert, denn die fn- und Lautstärketasten funktionieren. 

Power-Taste und Suspend habe ich noch nicht unter Linux genutzt.

Bildschirm kann ich hin- und herschalten, aber nicht beide gleichzeitig, muß wohl die xorg.conf anpassen.

Mal sehen ob ich am Wochenende dazu komme es auszuprobieren - vielen Dank jedenfalls!

 *monophase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> du kannst den desktop auf beide bildschirme ausgeben, aber ob man auch virtuelle anlegen kann, bzw. ob das unterstützt wird, hab ich mich nie drum gekümmert.

 

Würde ich sinnvoller finden als einen Destop über beide Monitore zu haben, denn dann könnte ich ein festlegen dass auf dem Externen beim hochfahren gleich eine Shell aufpoppt, und es würde auch funktionieren wenn der externe Monitor mal nicht angeschlossen ist.

----------

## monophase

kann auch sein, dass du anstatt acpi apm nutzt? da funktionieren die fn taste nauch.

der video switching mode  ist auf jedenfall im ibm_acpi modul enthalten.

bei interesse schick ich dir auch gern meine kernel config.

----------

